# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Como "fragar" palythoas??

## João Pereira

Broas

Eu tenho o meu escumador de superfície cheio de palythoas, e gostava de fazer uns frags destas...
Já me disseram para as puxar, para as cortar...

Qual a melhor maneira para fazer frags de palythoas? 

Opinem

abraços
João

----------


## Vitor Pestana

É partires o Escumador!!!!

Tava a brincar  :JmdFou:  

O melhor é corta-las pelos pés junto ao plastico do escumador.

----------


## Nuno Cruz

João,

tens este link http://www.thesea.org/reef_aquarium/...us_lessons.php onde tens algumas fotos.

1abraço

----------


## João Pereira

Nuno, esse link é realmente muito esclarecedor... Muito boa a explicação...

Eu só tenho mais uma dúvida...

Eu ao cortar um pé de palythoa, depois a base do pé que ficou no escumador, não libertará toxinas?? 


abraços
João

----------


## Nuno Cruz

João,

não tenho muita experiência mas deves o usar o metodo em que praticamente descolas (sem cortes) a palythoa do escumador e não corta-la.

A unica vez que fiz isto usei um bisturi para descolar a palythoa da rocha, não precisei de cortar nada, pois até me disseram que se cortares a base ela morre.

Espero que tenha ajudado, mas o meu conhecimento ainda é muito limitado.

----------


## Gil Miguel

As Palythoas quando se propagam formam uma espécie de chão á volta de todos os pés/polipos.
Deves cortar essa base entre elas mas nunca o "tubo" das mesmas, senão morrem.

Quanto aos quimicos, atenção a cortes ou feridas nas mãos/dedos. Têm um veneno Mortal.
Eu para fragar palythoas normalmente corto a pedra logo junto onde elas se fixaram, ou seja fico com as palythoas e uma camada mto fina de pedra. Depois é so colar pedra com pedra  :Smile:

----------

